# THEY HAVE ICH RID ICH GOOD?



## black&amp;whiteclowns (Apr 15, 2007)

HI PLEASE HELP


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

What is in your tank? You need to get all the healthy fish out and put them in another tank that doesn't have any fish. I need to know what is in your tank otherwise some medications will kill your fish.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Pls answer all these questions. The more details, the better.
1. Size of aquarium (# of gallons) 
2. Is your aquarium set up freshwater or saltwater? 
3. How long the aquarium has been setup 
4. What fish and how many are in the aquarium (species are important to know) Inverts? 
5. Are there live plants in the aquarium? 
6. What make/model filter are you using? 
7. Are you using a CO2 unit? 
8. Does your aquarium receive natural sunlight at any given part of the day? 
9. When did you perform your last water exchange, and how much water was changed? 
10.How often and what foods do you feed your fish? 
11.Is your aquarium light incandescent or fluorescent and how often is it kept on? type of bulbs? 
12.What specific concerns bring you here at this time? 
13. What are your water test results for: 
pH, KH, ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, calcium?


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

what are the inhabitants of your tank. they are probably better ways to reat ich.


----------



## nbassis (Apr 12, 2007)

I say use organic cure for about 1 week and put a UV steralizer on the tank. You will be fine.


----------



## black&amp;whiteclowns (Apr 15, 2007)

organic cure is ? i put rid ich in there and changed 25% of the water know there gone maybe it was something else or i have heard sometimes they get ich from stress in new tank also i put the rid ich in the main tank its the only one i have so i couldnt move them they are the only 2 fish in there till morning i orderd 2 more clowns a month ago and the guy delivered them in the morning with out telling me i hope they make it ok for know its gone they are looking and acting good they are hiding alot under or behind the lr if i put food they go crazy no twitching or rubbing crazy like so ,, ? ,, should i still do the ich treatment or just see if it comes back agfain and go from there ???


----------



## nbassis (Apr 12, 2007)

this stuff is great. Recommended by Wolly, my hawaaian fish guy. HE is da bomb. This stuff is great. 
http://www.petblvd.com/cgi-bin/pb/APT00600.html

For anyone who does not know this is what you need to try. Great just to help tanks out, even if nothing is bad with it. I do a treatment ever 3 months no matter what my tank is like.

I just read that it is not good for live rock though. SO that may be why none of you ever have used it before. But it works great.


----------

